# 2008 Giant Rincon



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the 2008 Giant Rincon? The components are low end but I can get it for a good price and I think it'd be a good beginner bike. Just wondering if anyone has had any good or bad experiences with this particular bike. Thanks.


----------



## Egg McLovin (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a big 10-4. I don't have much experience with it but I picked mine up last Friday and spent some quality time with her over the weekend and we had a blast. It was my choice for a entry level bike in the $400-500 price range. Aside from my own personal research (not a tremendous number of reviews out there on the 08 yet), my LBS owner/mech said he wouldn't recommend any of the other bikes in his shop over it, not any <$800. But let me say I'm in no way authorized to compare it to any bike other than WM POS's and my oldschool Mongoose Decade Pro (which was pretty sick for it's time). It just felt good.

My only issue right now is that I worry it's big for me as I got the large frame, which isn't the fault of the bike, obviously. I'm 5'10 (plus change, if i'm feeling confident) and the frame is recommended for 5'10"-6'1". It doesn't feel big but it looks big. Actually, it does feel big but that's because my last bike was, well, a 24" BMX style bike. I do wish I could've tried out a medium frame just to see. Doubt I can take it back. I think I'll try growing a bit instead. Let us know what happens!


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Egg McLovin said:


> That's a big 10-4. I don't have much experience with it but I picked mine up last Friday and spent some quality time with her over the weekend and we had a blast. It was my choice for a entry level bike in the $400-500 price range. Aside from my own personal research (not a tremendous number of reviews out there on the 08 yet), my LBS owner/mech said he wouldn't recommend any of the other bikes in his shop over it, not any <$800. But let me say I'm in no way authorized to compare it to any bike other than WM POS's and my oldschool Mongoose Decade Pro (which was pretty sick for it's time). It just felt good.
> 
> My only issue right now is that I worry it's big for me as I got the large frame, which isn't the fault of the bike, obviously. I'm 5'10 (plus change, if i'm feeling confident) and the frame is recommended for 5'10"-6'1". It doesn't feel big but it looks big. Actually, it does feel big but that's because my last bike was, well, a 24" BMX style bike. I do wish I could've tried out a medium frame just to see. Doubt I can take it back. I think I'll try growing a bit instead. Let us know what happens!


So are there any real downsides to the bike? How much would you say the bike weighs? The bike I'm looking at is a size 18 and the guy says he'll say it for $300. How's that? Any other pros or cons? Thank you


----------



## ibhim (Dec 4, 2007)

Egg McLovin said:


> That's a big 10-4. I don't have much experience with it but I picked mine up last Friday and spent some quality time with her over the weekend and we had a blast. It was my choice for a entry level bike in the $400-500 price range. Aside from my own personal research (not a tremendous number of reviews out there on the 08 yet), my LBS owner/mech said he wouldn't recommend any of the other bikes in his shop over it, not any <$800. But let me say I'm in no way authorized to compare it to any bike other than WM POS's and my oldschool Mongoose Decade Pro (which was pretty sick for it's time). It just felt good.
> 
> My only issue right now is that I worry it's big for me as I got the large frame, which isn't the fault of the bike, obviously. I'm 5'10 (plus change, if i'm feeling confident) and the frame is recommended for 5'10"-6'1". It doesn't feel big but it looks big. Actually, it does feel big but that's because my last bike was, well, a 24" BMX style bike. I do wish I could've tried out a medium frame just to see. Doubt I can take it back. I think I'll try growing a bit instead. Let us know what happens!


If you have only had it a week...go back to the LBS and address your concerns. If they don't have a medium (18) Rincon in stock, will probably have a Yukon or Boulder which uses the same frame. While I am 5'11", I was wondering the same thing as I shopped for the XTC2 (different frame than Rincon). While both M and L frames felt good static in the showroom, I didn't even make it out the parking lot to know M was not right as my long legs shot my rear end off the seat on the downstroke. Raising and setting back the seat, while resolving the problem, created others with positioning to bars and seating too high when stopped.

To original poster -
$300 is a great price on a $420 MSRP as there is not a lot of price flexability in that range. Is it new from an LBS with warranty? If used, warranty is to the original owner only.


----------



## Egg McLovin (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, based strictly on the fact that I thought the bike's retail price was a decent deal for $400 from my LBS, yeah, I'd say $300 is a sweet price. But, again, i'm no bike authority. Is it used? 

I'd guess the bike weighs in around 30 but I haven't checked. Time will tell on other pros/cons but if you are like me - new to mountain biking, plan on riding trails up to intermediate level in a hilly but non-mountainous region, as well as occasional commutes - I'm not sure how you could go wrong. I'm not going to try to clear any 20' gaps on it. But I would like to use it up to the point (if/when) my skills outgrow it. From what I gather (and I could be wrong), it is an entry-level, name brand bike, with average entry-level components but seems to be priced lower than competitors.


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

great bike for the money, this is the most popular bike sold at my shop.


ride it, and when you get a little more into it get a beter fork like a a rock shox tora, everything else is fine for a beginer


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

ibhim said:


> If you have only had it a week...go back to the LBS and address your concerns. If they don't have a medium (18) Rincon in stock, will probably have a Yukon or Boulder which uses the same frame. While I am 5'11", I was wondering the same thing as I shopped for the XTC2 (different frame than Rincon). While both M and L frames felt good static in the showroom, I didn't even make it out the parking lot to know M was not right as my long legs shot my rear end off the seat on the downstroke. Raising and setting back the seat, while resolving the problem, created others with positioning to bars and seating too high when stopped.
> 
> To original poster -
> $300 is a great price on a $420 MSRP as there is not a lot of price flexability in that range. Is it new from an LBS with warranty? If used, warranty is to the original owner only.


The bike is used with maybe less than 10 rides on it. I know the warranty is no longer valid but that's just the price you pay for second hand buying. I think this bike would be good but I am also looking at other possibilities and keeping an open mind. Thanks.


----------



## monzter2323_mtb (Apr 4, 2008)

*My New Bike*

This is great bike, ive only had it for about a month but theres nothing bad i can say about it. Ive use it in long city runs, about 25 miles, and also serious trails in the Franklin Mts. Its really the best bike for the prize. My friend recomended it and i still havent had any problems, exept having more time for riding.


----------



## mbirds (Mar 7, 2008)

I have an 04 Rincon and I really have a soft spot for the bike. After 4 years, I had to replace the headset and stem, and that's it. I chose to replace the SR stock fork with an affordable RS Dart 3 and the bike is better than ever. It's now my wife/loaner/backup ride but I still love to ride it, even though it is a bit heavy. Enjoy!


----------

